# Showing off my gorgeous boy!



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Aw baby's growing up!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I know! It's almost sad to see how much he's (edited to say) grown

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is him at 6 and then 8 weeks compared to recently 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

I love him-he couldn't be any cuter!!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

He IS handsome ! How much is he weighing ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

He's adorable!

Mike D


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He seems huge lol he's weighing about 38 lbs
Not sure the norm for right now



Shellbug said:


> He IS handsome ! How much is he weighing ?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

A very handsome boy indeed!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Gorgeous boy. :--heart:


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

He is a beautiful Golden indeed!


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Very handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

He is just adorable!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks y'all! It feels good to know other people are as smitten with his looks as I am lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not only is he handsome, he's smart too! He was out of water and did his normal scratch at the bowl routine, I ignored it because I was busy and he just drank so I figured he could wait a minute.... I look over and this is what I find! He brought it to me and dropped it on my foot for good measure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Look how smart he is! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy, sounds like's a smart little guy already too


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Adorable little stinker 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He's getting so big! I am amazed at what a handsome young man he's becoming

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

He is beautiful!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you so much! I think so too 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I just need to hug him.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh... He'd let you. Actually, he'd be offended if you didn't. He always sits and looks at you longingly (as seen in picture) and if you ignore him he begins to act confused, like he doesn't understand life anymore lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a cutie pie!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Your boy is just gorgeous!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

He's a very good looking boy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just look at that face! Just want to smooch it!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! This is him and his little 'sister'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We were teaching "park it" using this towel until we find a bed he will use.... and he decided he liked the towel even after training was over lol.

He is looking so grown up...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

5 months and big as could be! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

OMG! What kind of dog is the little dog? I have a dog (named "Dave"  ) that I can't for the life of me figure out what kind of mix he is.

Here's the scene in my house similar to your photo:


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

So cute!!!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

He is so cute and growing to be such a big boy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tiggy (Aug 19, 2012)

He really is a beautiful fella! Lovely photos.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

He's so handsome.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Just seeing this post for the first time. He certainly is gorgeous ... you can just see that little guy is full of personality!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

He's grown up so much, such a handsome boy!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Roxy is 3/4 mini schnauzer and 1/4 beagle. I know that to a T because she was an oopsie liter from a breeder who does full blooded mini schanuzers and 'designer' beagle/schnauzers

He really is full of personality! He gets so goofy when he has lots of energy. He gets into trouble if I come home after working all day and he's been put up, but it's always all good fun and laughs with him!

What you don't see is before Roxy settled in to get cozy he was chewing her ear lol so when I walked up he was like "what? I didn't do any thing" lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Another of Roxy just so you can see  we usually keep her in a schnauzer cut but it's been cold hehe

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

wow --- handsome golden boy and cute Roxy 
You must have tons of photos


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

love never dies said:


> wow --- handsome golden boy and cute Roxy
> You must have tons of photos


You should see the video collection lol. We are like parents with our camera phones 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your little guy is so adorable and growing so fast. 

Roxy's a cutie too, they're adorable together.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I know.... it is really sad so see how fast puppy months go by. Come Easter Roxy will be 2! Time flies

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Rem trying to fight daddy for kisses 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

He is beyond adorable! What a smart cookie!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you  he's becoming a stubborn cookie is what's happening lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Both your pups are adorable. I've thoroughly enjoyed going through your thread and look forward to more pictures


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This boy is hilarious. He doesn't like blankets or beds but we gave him two pillows and now he never wants to get out of bed! He's so big, he can't even stand in his crate anymore. Hubby says he will need am XL crate soon lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Dog park today!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Me and Rem today


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful pictures


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

elly said:


> Beautiful pictures


Probably more beautiful if he didn't like mud baths so much hehe!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oskiesmom (Mar 13, 2014)

Mud baths are great for his skin. Some folks spend a lot of money going to a fancy spa for a mud bath. Dogs really are smarter than people! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guess that's why we don't stop him from doing it (;



Oskiesmom said:


> Mud baths are great for his skin. Some folks spend a lot of money going to a fancy spa for a mud bath. Dogs really are smarter than people! Beautiful pictures!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

lol he was a mess at the park ! Haha. I know that had to be fun for him 
These pictures are so good 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> lol he was a mess at the park ! Haha. I know that had to be fun for him
> These pictures are so good
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He really does love the park. We keep a watchful eye and are willing to get onto someone else's dog if need be lol but so far we haven't had any problems, the owners are all so attentive, probably since they are charged so much and will be kicked out if they dont. He loves the water and mud and actually being able to dig without us getting onto him! As you see, we were all over him mud and all enjoying him having so much fun lol. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Me and Rem today
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


These pictures are the best!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Today versus the first picture I posted on this thread, wow. He didn't have his ears alert because I wasn't talking to him lol but just wow. How he grows!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Getting used to vests and back packs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkiSoccerFamily (Jan 9, 2014)

He is beautiful!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Went for a stroll to pay respects to those from our town who lost their lives in WWII 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AshleighNicole (Mar 31, 2014)

Ooh, he is handsome! I love all these photos!
I'm new to the Golden Retriever world. I'm curious, what makes him not quite the best in breed?


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

My how is he growing into a handsome young man. He is so beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Thank you! He is growing!!!

Ashleigh, only certain dogs are made for the show ring... certain sloping and stances and coats and all kinds of things go Into it. My boy has ectotropian(something like that) eyes, a couple white toes, etc lol plus I believes he's gonna be too big (; 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Remington is like "Dad, you're embarrassing me" haha. Love this. Typical of my two boys. Before our friend said his name to take the pic Rem was wagging his tail trying to lick DH's facial scruff lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Goldenfest for GREAT rescue



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I'm really not sure where time has gone but I miss my little puppy sometimes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I know what you're saying about missing your little puppy-I didn't realize he'd gotten this big already. 

He's grown into a such a handsome boy.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

Josie is three years old and I miss her little puppy face and furry round body. It makes it even harden with all of the adorable puppy pictures that are posted on here.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I just can't believe how fast they grow! I don't remember my other dogs growing so fast 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Tearing it up!: http://youtu.be/-ZbIGtZxMeg

Fetch: http://youtu.be/X39RJ8LVWKw

Beautiful day today cleaning the porch and patio furniture, Rem was either tearing up grass, enjoying the pool, or playing fetch! (The yard is a mess! We've been letting the grass grow cause it was damaged, finally gets cut on Tuesday, and the foster dog made a mess of the furniture porch and patio so it's needed a lot of cleaning up lol)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

He got hot hehe. Had to take a 'dip'

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

tine434 said:


> Remington is like "Dad, you're embarrassing me" haha. Love this. Typical of my two boys. Before our friend said his name to take the pic Rem was wagging his tail trying to lick DH's facial scruff lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



I feel like in this one he saying, "Could you put the camera down? We are trying to have a moment here."

He is so beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tine*

Tine

Your boy is SO BEAUTIFUL! I love him!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Karen, thank you  I get comments all the time on how gorgeous he looks when we go out and I feel he's the most handsome on the block for sure! 



pb2b said:


> I feel like in this one he saying, "Could you put the camera down? We are trying to have a moment here."
> 
> He is so beautiful!
> 
> ...


Haha.... No joke! Thank you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's such an adorable boy, he's grown so fast...........

Great videos


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not only is this is FAVORITE toy, but this also shows how huge my boy has really gotten!

Kong wobble!: http://youtu.be/28iYK0ONHFM

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

This is my favorite view.... Cause it means my boy is wanting my attention

(I was laying on the couch and he walked up and sat down beside me)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

68.5lbs and 8.5 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

